# Jon Boat Tournament



## mewabbithunter (Aug 17, 2011)

Saturday September 24, 2011


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice Banner, Brother. Good Luck with the event, and God Bless.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 18, 2011)

We'd be there to fish it if it wasn't on the same date as our BANG vs SWAT North Georgia Brawl.... I'll try to tell some of our other guys about it.

This is the Cedar Creek Reservoir outside Gainesville right?


----------



## cetaws6 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll put it on the calendar, hopefully it will be a good turn out.


----------



## jack butler (Aug 19, 2011)

i will be there


----------



## bigbarrow (Aug 19, 2011)

will be there


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 22, 2011)

ill try my best....will see if i can get off work


----------



## ja88red (Aug 28, 2011)

I might get out that way and bring some from the club out


----------



## crsdos (Aug 28, 2011)

will try and make it.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 29, 2011)

I will be there gonna go up in a few weeks and check it out never even seen it before


----------



## Benagy (Aug 30, 2011)

Planning on fishing this, but would like some more details. 

Bert Nagy


----------



## jbenson4 (Sep 13, 2011)

can we please get some more details i would really like to fish this with yall thanks


----------



## ja88red (Sep 19, 2011)

anymore info?


----------



## bigbarrow (Sep 19, 2011)

is there enough water?


----------



## ja88red (Sep 21, 2011)

there was last week lol


----------



## ja88red (Sep 22, 2011)

anyone need a partner mine backed out so if I dont get one I guess im out


----------



## TomC (Sep 25, 2011)

How did go? Lets here the results?
Tom


----------



## dperr (Sep 25, 2011)

What were the results?

Number of boats. BF BString?


----------



## turkeys101 (Sep 27, 2011)

i wish i would have been able to come......we were still getting confromtable with the new jon boat


----------

